# Damon Daybreak Switch Panel Help Needed...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello,

My RV's switch panel has me a little stumped...

I've attached a picture and would appreciate any help you can give.


Left to right starting at the top:

Momentary action, function unknown
Function unknown
Battery isolator? (kills all internal lights, lpg fridge etc.)
Function unknown
Onboard Generator (110V) start/stop

Second row:
Petrol/LPG switch
Function unknown
Dashboard fans on/off
Function unknown (rear fog perhaps?)

TIA

Bryan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok here is my guess
Top row
1 Running lights (on / off via relay??)
2 Dome lights (above dash, below overhead cupboards)??
3 Internal power kill switch
4 Reading lights, possibly above rear seats??
5 Genny start / stop

Bottom row
1 Petrol/LPG switch 
2 Air horns? Possibly mounted on the roof???
3 Dash fans
4 Rear fog lights

I hope I am right and look forward to you letting us all know, hope this helps.

Keith


----------

